# gopro 3silver vs 4sliver



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

i have a buddy wanting to sell me a gopro 3 silver for $150 or should i buy the 4 silver for $399 what would you do.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The real difference in the hero 3 and the hero 4 is 1080p vs 4k resolution. Unless you are a pro or a pro-sumer there's very little need for the 4k since very few monitors (computer or TV) that are 4k resolution. $150 is a good price, if it comes with desired accessories.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bird said:


> The real difference in the hero 3 and the hero 4 is 1080p vs 4k resolution. Unless you are a pro or a pro-sumer there's very little need for the 4k since very few monitors (computer or TV) that are 4k resolution. $150 is a good price, if it comes with desired accessories.


thats what i was thinking also on the 3 price is good for sure but the 4 silver comes with a lcd monitor built in which is a plus i think so you can actually see what your shooting but dont know if its worth an extra $250.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Price out the LCD bacpac for the H3, its less than $250...I don't have the LCD bacpac on my H2 but use the gopro app to set up and adjust my camera angle.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Bird said:


> Price out the LCD bacpac for the H3, its less than $250...I don't have the LCD bacpac on my H2 but use the gopro app to set up and adjust my camera angle.


Will the Hero 2 connect with the gopro app or do you have to add something to the Hero 2 to make it work. I guess im asking if the 2 has built in wifi or is it an add on.


----------



## Maxx121 (Apr 1, 2009)

Go with the hero 3. You can pick up a lcd touch backpack monitor for 75$. The regular monitor/viewer is about half that


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bird said:


> The real difference in the hero 3 and the hero 4 is 1080p vs 4k resolution. Unless you are a pro or a pro-sumer there's very little need for the 4k since very few monitors (computer or TV) that are 4k resolution. $150 is a good price, if it comes with desired accessories.


Actually, shooting in 4k allws you to zoom in with software without losing hd resolution. In other words, zoon in to 1080 if desired to better frame your shot. Nice feature on the new GoPro 4. I have two GoPro 3 Blacks and a new GoPro 4 Black. So far, I like the 4. Should be usng them all this weekend.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Chasin Tail said:


> Will the Hero 2 connect with the gopro app or do you have to add something to the Hero 2 to make it work. I guess im asking if the 2 has built in wifi or is it an add on.


Hero 2 needs the wifi bacpac.


----------



## badlt1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Is the battery life better on the 4 compared to the 3? I know of people complaining of the short battery life on the 3


----------

